# Sự cố lộ hàng của ca sĩ Đoan Trang



## Xinh (15 Tháng tám 2012)

Diện chiếc váy hoa gợi cảm với phần cổ khoét sâu, Á quân Bước nhảy  Hoàn vũ 2010 là tâm điểm của ống kính ngay từ phía hậu trường. Tuy  nhiên, khi bước ra sân khấu biểu diễn ca khúc với màn vũ điệu bốc lửa,  “Socola” đã khiến không ít người ngại ngùng khi vô tình để hở hơn nửa  khuôn ngực, lộ cả miếng dán ngực…


----------

